# recurve hunter



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a recurve hunter from wingshooter last week. I have been away from shooting for a year and had only shot for about a year before that. When I saw the recurve hunter I thought it was a great look and wondered how it would feel. What a great design! I cannot sing its praises enough! I am just learning how to aim and this is my first try at TTF shooting. I love it! The grip is fantastic. Very solid and stable. It is quickly becoming my favorite shooter. If you do not have one I would highly recommend getting one. Roger was EXTREMELY fast on getting the slingshot to me.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I have one and I like it too.
Roger is very nice to deal with.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is on it's way. I own 8 of his slingshots. I have some of the very first wire frames he made. Great shooters.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I only own about 13 shooters. I really like this hunter but it is neck and neck with the classic widowmaker by bunny buster.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll have mine in a couple of days, can't wait. I only hope that will become as skilled as Roger.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Roger/wingshooter is a gentleman and a scholar. nothing but good things to say about doing business with him.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, Roger's flips are very fine shooters! -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Roger/wingshooter is a gentleman and a scholar. nothing but good things to say about doing business with him.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Got my Recurve Hunter.I had to change to OTT because of severe hand slap.I am learning to shoot it pretty well.Roger is great deal with and builds a fine SS.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I experienced no handslap shooting 3/8" & 7/16" steel using Tex's latex bands. Those bands fling ammo like no other bands I've tried.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Knoll said:


> I experienced no handslap shooting 3/8" & 7/16" steel using Tex's latex bands. Those bands fling ammo like no other bands I've tried.


The handslap had very little to do with my ammo and bands. I was using 38cal and 12mm steel with Tex bands. The problem is a result of wrist and shoulder injuries that restricts certain positions and hand strength. The Recurve is a fine SS. The reason that my Antler (HOSS) shoots/feels so good for me, is that, it is 100% custom fit and designed for me.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Great slingshot, I recieved mine a while back in a few days after talking to him and it feels good in the hand, little different at first if your not used to the curvature in the frame.


----------

